# Acid Dynasty Belicoso Cigar Review - Disgusting



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Tasted like cardboard, which is mind-blowing, since its an ACID. Burned like a pro, and pulled like a one dollar stick. Can't figure it out. But...

Read the full review here: Acid Dynasty Belicoso Cigar Review - Disgusting


----------

